# My new logo



## CookwareFreak (May 3, 2008)

Wildfire Eric and I have a new logo.  Patrick from bbqlogos.com created it...He is awesome!  

http://community.webshots.com/photo/253 ... 7908MTHdfB


----------



## WildFireEric (May 3, 2008)

I told Bill our new team name and that we'll be at the Chesapeake Jubilee under our new name (and not 2 Live Q). His response: 

"Congrats on the new name.  Little more fitting if you ask me (lol)."

I then asked if he was implying something. His response:
"no implication intended.  Although, Amy is a Princess so you 
can go from there ;-)."

I guess by eating 2 one-pounder burgers (in one day) at Cheeburger Cheeburger (just get get my mug on the repeat offender wall) confirms that Amy's the princess and i'm the _ _ _.  Maybe Bill's right


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 3, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 3, 2008)

Well the change has been made to the website.  Great looking logo.  Patrick is the man when it comes to designs.  Have you gotten a baner made up yet?  This guy may be able to help you out.  He is in NOVA

http://www.slamdunkpro.com/


----------



## CookwareFreak (May 3, 2008)

Eric has a friend at work in their marketing department that does all their graphics.  He made a banner for us for our chili...

http://www.wildfirechili.com


Our website is sad!!! But this is the file we used for the banner. He did a good job...We had it printed at Kinkos. I need to get it done pretty quickly so we can use it at chesapeake.  Does he make flags?  I was thinking of getting a banner to go on our tent...and maybe two flags for the sides above the tent....I would have to figure out how to rig a pole.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 3, 2008)

I like it! Looks great.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 4, 2008)

The Princess said:
			
		

> Eric has a friend at work in their marketing department that does all their graphics.  He made a banner for us for our chili...
> 
> http://www.wildfirechili.com
> 
> ...



Yep, he is making MABBQA flags for us as we speak.  They are like garden flags.  I think he can do larger ones though.


----------



## WalterSC (May 4, 2008)

The Princess said:
			
		

> Wildfire Eric and I have a new logo.  Patrick from bbqlogos.com created it...He is awesome!
> 
> http://community.webshots.com/photo/253 ... 7908MTHdfB



WOW I like it alot , my team and I are considering going to something like that for a banner and maybe a future web site if I can figure out how to do one???  LOL


----------



## WildFireEric (May 15, 2008)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Well the change has been made to the website.  Great looking logo.  Patrick is the man when it comes to designs.  Have you gotten a baner made up yet?  This guy may be able to help you out.  He is in NOVA
> 
> http://www.slamdunkpro.com/



Thanks Bill. We went with M&M Signs in Chantilly. Next door to my work and they misquoted the banner saving me $30. That about pays for the beer.


----------

